# Tiger Balm during pregnancy



## hapi2bhealthy

I just used 2 whole tubs of it over the past few months...and then found out its not safe in pregnancy :nope:

Oh my goodness I'm so worried I've caused some kind of damage that can't be picked up on ultrasound...

If there is something wrong I will now without a doubt blame myself for not googling or calling the hotline here before starting to use it on my back :cry:

Oh my gosh...


----------



## twotogo

Hi! I just looked up on their website, and they suggest it for backache in pregnancy. They do, however, suggest you consult your doctor before using. I think generally, though it is considered safe. If you're really concerned, I would call your doctor but I wouldn't stress over it.


----------



## Elljo3

I used this in my 2nd and found it great.


----------



## Eloquence

Tiger balm most deffo IS safe. I consulted my MW who strongly encouraged I use it for back pain. I used it for my entire pregnancy! :flow:


----------



## Skye1

I use it for headaches through my pregnancy


----------



## hapi2bhealthy

Well I don't understand that then because the leaflet issued with the Balm stated it is NOT safe for use in pregnancy, as did MY midwives?

I don't understand how it can vary so much between places!!:dohh:

I was using it for back pain and it helped a lot. I can't use a wheat pack anymore because I used mine so much I burned my muscles (whoops! :blush:). Our new apartment has a small hot water system so a long shower is out of the question.

Can't win!


----------

